# Checking your browser before accessing kiwifarms.net



## BradyBunchFan (Jan 11, 2019)

Does anyone know what's going on with this?

Everytime that I go on the site, a message pops up saying that the browser is being checked before going on this site.


----------



## dysentery (Jan 11, 2019)

We are currently under DDoS attack. It's verifying if you're a unique user and not part of some botnet.


----------



## BradyBunchFan (Jan 11, 2019)

dysentery said:


> We are currently under DDoS attack. It's verifying if you're a unique user and not part of some botnet.



I did see something about that which makes total sense now.


----------



## Snuckening (Jan 11, 2019)

dysentery said:


> We are currently under DDoS attack. It's verifying if you're a unique user and not part of some botnet.



Any idea who keeps doing that?


----------



## jagube (Jan 12, 2019)

Weirdest error I got during the attack and the certification is not the one that KF usually uses - seemed like a potential MITM attack


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 16, 2019)

Snuckening said:


> Any idea who keeps doing that?


In all likelihood a certain litigous pedophile from God's least favorite island.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 19, 2019)

Snuckening said:


> Any idea who keeps doing that?


The Anglo menace.


----------



## Snuckening (Jan 19, 2019)

Is there anything else going on apart from the normal DDOS shit? I just heard a couple of people say something about Null got "completely de-platformed", but his YT is still up, an does he even use Twitter? Bullshit rumours (I'm asssuming), or did something happen that I missed?


----------



## wabbits (Jan 19, 2019)

Snuckening said:


> Is there anything else going on apart from the normal DDOS shit? I just heard a couple of people say something about Null got "completely de-platformed", but his YT is still up, an does he even use Twitter? Bullshit rumours (I'm asssuming), or did something happen that I missed?



Stream.me has temporarily hidden his site there, but may restore it once the site owners' owners clear up a problem that one of Josh's stalkers is trying to engineer. Josh has been banned from Twitter, but - as you noted - has YT privs, though two other stalkers are trying to knock him down there. They're busy out there, the little snerts.


----------

